# Get out and vote



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I must say America knows how to put on election. Much more exciting than here. Here they last 3 months to nearly two years in the US. After thousands of hours watching CNN I might be one of their best customers. I hope who ever wins that it is decisive and before 1 a.m. Eastern Time. Florida looks like the key If it goes to Hillary it's probably over for The Donald . Thank God they are on the east coast and early results with no hanging chads. LOL my poll 302/188


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I did a write in and voted for Sophie. She promised a squeaky toy in every home! I'll be sad when the election is over and am no longer getting phone calls from Obama and Ivana.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have to say, living in Florida, it's super heated here, and I really think truly divided. Just based on the splits between all my neighbors and co-workers, who agree on most every other thing, I can't even imagine how it's going to go here tomorrow. Most every one I know has already voted, and my job offered time off to anyone who hasn't. No matter the opinion, we all realize how important our votes are here.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

WA is a mail ballot state so I voted a couple of weeks ago. I've been in MI for the last 3-4 days on business and then flew to NC this morning for another few days. It's much different being in 2 swing states at the end of this election...pretty exciting but I'm ready for it to be over. I hope my candidate wins. 

I've had some interesting conversations with the foreign-born taxi drivers I've had the pleasure to ride with lately, as well as discussions with colleagues that live in the EMEA and APAC regions.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm from Michigan. I have otherwise sane and reasonable friends and family almost at war over their choices. I'm not young and I've never experienced anything like it. I'm ready to put this whole election cycle in the rear view mirror, and I'm hoping everyone can find a way to heal.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> I did a write in and voted for Sophie. She promised a squeaky toy in every home!


Sophie, Sophie, for mor years! For mor years! Make America Grrrrrrrrr Again, put a Havadoggie as Comandante in Chif. Amiga Sophie, you got mi vota.

Su novio, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeay I got a vote! Thank you Ricky. I am going to go work on my acceptance speech now...
Celebration party! My house. Tonight. BYOS.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> I am going to go work on my acceptance speech now...


Sophie, yu can jus repete sum "barking points!"

I can neber run for Presidente cause one tim I sed I was gonna "grab sum kitty." :sorry:



> Celebration party! My house. Tonight. BYOS.


Don you meen BYOBS - bully stick?

Besos :x Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

OMG! You guys just crack me up!!!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL Ricky! It's ok to say that stuff just be sure no one is recording it. 

Unfortunately I have lots of food restrictions *fume* so I can't do bully stick but "s"queaky's are still on the table!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> LOL Ricky! It's ok to say that stuff just be sure no one is recording it.


Popi herd mi say dat. He sed, Ricky if I hear you say dat one mor tim, I'm gonna wash yur mouf out wit a horsie apple! I lub horsie apples! So I sed, "here kitty, kitty!" :grin2:



> Unfortunately I have lots of food restrictions *fume* so I can't do bully stick but "s"queaky's are still on the table!


Sqeaky toy won't be on de table fur long, cause I will grab it and tak it unner de table wit me and shake it two deaf!

We gonna hab fiesta at mi casa twonite wit Momi and Popi eating pizza celebrating a historic bictory. Day sed sumbody named "margarita" is gonna bee hear two! arty:

Besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW, not too many saw that coming .


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

That's an understatement! All I can say is, hang on America, we're gonna need it.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sometimes, the most eloquent statement is silence.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Whoa! That was mean!! I guess my words were misconstrued. I meant since the country is so divisive, that the job ahead is gonna be so very difficult and we all are gonna need to "hang on". I've been called a lot of things in my life, but never not eloquent.


----------

